# Pro CS4 kein Schwenk ohne ruckeln.....verzweifelt!



## Filminator (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo an Alle! 
Ich bin schon am verzweifeln. 
Ich habe einen 27 Min. Film auf Blue-Ray gebracht und muß feststellen, dass alle Kameraschwenks die Konturen nachziehen. Auch integrierte Fotos (mit 3D Blenden) werden erst scharf, wenn diese ihre Endposition erreicht haben. Ich habe bereits viele Stunden investiert um die Ursache zu finden, kein Erfolg. Hier meine Details: 
Kamera: CANON HF20 
Rechner: 2 Kern SONY PCG-3D1M 
Projekteinstellungen im CS4: AVCHD, 1920x1080/50p, quadratische Pixel, keine Halbbilder (sollte hier was geändert werden müssen...wie?) Die Vorschau im Projekt läuft jedenfalls ohne ruckeln.
Ausgabe: Transcodierung über ENCORE mit Exporteinstellungen MPEG2 HD oder H.264 HD, aber 1280x720. Eine Änderung (wie Basismaterial) auf 1920x1080 höchste Qualität stellt sich automatisch auf 1280x720 zurück! 
Kann jemand helfen******** Wenn ihr von mir noch Informationen zum Projekt benötigt, ich bin heute ab 18 Uhr wieder direkt am Projekt. Ich würde mich unglaublich über eure Hilfe freuen!!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Juni 2011)

Hi Filminator,

warum ist dein Projekt 1080p50, wenn die Kamera doch nur 1080p25 kann?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Filminator (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Martin, DANKE!!
Wie kann ich diese Einstellung in meinem Projekt ändern****?
LG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Juni 2011)

Ändern kannst du sie nicht, aber du kannst eine neue Sequenz mit den richtigen Einstellungen innerhalb des Projektes anlegen. Musst du einfach mal ausprobieren, ob du einfach nur die "falsche" Sequenz in die "richtige" reinziehen kannst und das Problem damit weg ist oder ob du den gesamten Inhalt der "falschen" Sequenz auswählen und in die "richtige" Sequenz kopieren kannst.
Hilft das alles nichts, dann wird dir nicht viel anderes übrig bleiben als deinen Film in der "richtigen" Sequenz neu zu schneiden. Sollte aber eigentlich nicht nötig sein.

Leider kann ich mir im Moment nicht richtig vorstellen, was genau unter "Konturen nachziehen" zu verstehen ist. Ein Bild oder ein kurzer Videoschnipsel würde da vielleicht helfen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Filminator (21. Juni 2011)

Viiiiielen Dank Martin,
es sieht am Fernseher aus wie äußere Konturen ganz dicht nebeneinander versetzt. Dadurch hat man den Eindruck es verschwimmt. Ist weniger Bewegung drin ist alles wieder scharf.
LG Andreas


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Juni 2011)

Mal eine ganz direkte Frage:
Hast du eine Glotze, die 100, 200, 400, 800Hz oder ähnlich macht? Hast du eine 3D-fähige Glotze?
Diese Glotzen interpolieren manche Dinge ganz grausig und es wäre durchaus denkbar, dass dein "Problem" daher rührt.

Kannst du den fertigen Film auch am Rechner, z.B. mit Windows Media Player, anschauen? Hast du da das gleiche Problem mit den Doppelkonturen?

Ich versuche nur, rauszufinden, woran es liegen könnte. Deshalb ein wenig Stochern im Trüben. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

